# Thyroid nodules, Thyroid Cancer, Thyroidectomy?



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have Hashimoto's and a nodule on the left side of my thyroid that looked "highly suspicious" on ultrasound and measures 0.9 cm. The ultrasound also showed a lymph node in my neck on the left side that was swollen to 2 cm (nothing new to me as I have been able to feel both swollen for the past year since the nodule was first found on ultrasound). I am scheduled for a FNA biopsy on the 20th of this month (for my nodule, not the lymph node). So I'm curious....

Anyone had your thyroid removed for symptomatic nodules? You know, the kind that make you feel like you're choking or your throat is closing 24/7? That's how this has felt for a year now.

Anyone here with Hashi's had a cancerous nodule? What were your symptoms and how was it found?

Anyone want to tell me about their FNA? Was it as uncomfortably as I fear it will be? How long did it take you to get results back?

Any input is GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A FNA can be uncomfortable - they poke around trying to get samples of the nodules. The issue is the FNA is often inconclusive due to fact they can only gather small amounts of the nodule.

Often when inconclusive - if the module is suspicious they will remove 1/2 or all the thyroid. Issue for removing 1/2 is difficulty stabilizing on hormone replacement as the other 1/2 not contributes changing levels
If hormone. Something to ask about if they suggest removing 1/2 vs entire.

Many people report sore throat or enlarged nodules. Some people have no symptoms other that elevated thyroglobulin antibodies


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I had/have Hashi's and had cancerous nodules. I did not know I had Hashi's at the time the nodules were found. My OB/GYN noticed my neck looked swollen during my annual exam and everything kinda snowballed from there.

I did have classic Hashi's symptoms: muscle and joint pain, brain fog, fatigue etc -- but those, again, are really related to Hashi's. Thyroid cancer symptoms might include a swollen neck, trouble swallowing, etc, but most symptoms are really related to thyroid dysfunction.

My FNA was a piece of cake. But my nodules were large and very superficial. They didn't have to use an ultrasound and they didn't have any trouble finding the nodule. When they have to "go digging" a bit, I'm told it can get more uncomfortable (but still tolerable). Remember the needle they use is TINY.

I had my FNA on a Thursday and had the results by the following Tuesday. They were conclusive, so it was rather a cut and dry process.


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you both for your quick replies! I'm definitely fairly nervous about the FNA because the U/S's are so uncomfortable as it is. I feel pretty confident that this
Isn't cancer, but I think I'll be looking at a thyroidectomy regardless because I am so uncomfortable. The surgeon said she could take only 1/2 but that she doesn't recommend it because since I have hashi's she's convinced I will just end up having to have the other half removed within a few years for more nodules.

I sure hope my results aren't inconclusive because the surgeon said she's relying on those results to know if she needs to be concerned about my enlarged lymph node or not.

I'll make sure to update as the FNA is done and whenever I get results back!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your surgeon is right on! Keeping half of the thyroid just gives the antibodies a "target" to flare up in/around.

We have had many posters who have had their thyroid out due to large nodules or swelling of the thyroid. The first handful of months after surgery can be rough, but long term, I think most people are happy with the decision.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The surgeon said she could take only 1/2


Why?


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

I think she said that as in if I'm not wanting her to take more than half she can only take the half that's got the nodule and is making my neck so uncomfortable. I've read some conflicting things. Some people will say having their whole thyroid removed was the worst decision ever while other say it was the best. For me, all I want is relief from this choking sensation and tightness in my neck.


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm also wondering what the recovery time will be for a thyroidectomy. I'm the breadwinner in my family currently and I don't have a lot of paid time off to use.


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

Do you both still have you're thyroids?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, mine was removed six years ago because of the cancer.

It depends what kind of job you have. I work in an office and do not do any heavy lifting. I was told to take two weeks off. My surgery was on a Monday and by Wednesday, I was taking business calls and answering emails. I wanted to go back to the office the following week, but my boss made me stay home. I re-roofed the house at 11 days post-op.

The surgery recovery was easy. It was the longer-term medication regulation process that kicked my ass. I was not properly medicated after surgery and really didn't do a good job of advocating for myself. In the end, it took 18 months for everything to get regulated and I did not feel well during most of that time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Some people will say having their whole thyroid removed was the worst decision ever while other say it was the best.


Most people who have this impression do not have their thyroid hormone replacement properly managed.

Testing Free T-4 and Free T-3 are necessary to do this and some doctors are resistant to dosing based on both FT-4 and FT-3.

Having my thyroid removed was the best decision for me - I had both High TPO and High TSI antibodies and took anti thyroid medications for 4.5 years , testing monthly and adjusting med's almost monthly. Interestingly - I seemed to have choking issues prior to and shortly after my thyroid was removed. I rarely have them now, if ever.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Everyone is different............

I have hashimoto's with no nodules or cancer and still have my thyroid.

My symptoms were extreme and only got worse on levothyroxine.

I was told all my new symptoms since starting levo were from something else.

Battled to get a new doctor and was offered desiccated thyroid which got rid of most of the symptoms.

My opinion is if you got no symptoms leave the thyroid and deal with the pressure feeling.

You will be taking a chance going on hormone.

You never know how you are going to react to the thyroid hormone you are offered.

Even without any reaction to the hormone it will take you months to get used to it.

I have been on hormone for 5 years and still have slight symptoms that come and go.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had mine out almost 4 years ago and while it took a good number of months to get my meds right, it was worth it. I didn't have one big nodule but I had dozens of small ones that all combined to make my thyroid swell up and cause swallowing and other issues. One of the first things I noticed when I woke up from surgery was that I could feel the difference physically. My neck felt so much freer (if that make sense)!

If you've got Hashi's I would definitely recommend a full removal--it's harder to find the right dose of medication if you're fighting half of your thyroid.


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the replies, advice, and for sharing your stories with me. It can be so miserable to suffer with such a silent unrecognizable disease, as you know, so it's a huge reliever to get to speak to people who understand.

I'm scared of any surgery/anesthesia, etc. but I don't want to be uncomfortable forever so I'll likely have my thyroid removed before this year is up.


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

Btw, Lovlkn: it's interesting you would say that because my surgeon mentioned having patients who complain of a choking feeling for a short while after surgery but that it goes away. I'd hate to have my thyroid removed and still feel that at all, but if in the long run it goes away it would be worth it. I've also heard people say they felt instant relief of that sensation upon removal, so I guess it can go both ways really.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think some people who mention a choking feeling after surgery might not have had surgical drains in place right after surgery. Definitely something to ask your surgeon about! My surgeon said drains are becoming more and more common since it is an easy (although gross) way to make sure fluid doesn't build up at the incision site. I had one and although it was the nastiest part of surgery, it made a big difference in healing for me.

Also, if you are someone who gets nauseous easily (or even car sick), definitely tell you surgeon ahead of time. The anesthesiologist can make sure you get the right drugs so you can avoid any nausea.


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you to all of you that have taken the time to reply. Unfortunately my biopsy results do show that I have papillary thyroid carcinoma. So now we will biopsy my lymph node and pray it hasn't spread. If it hasn't then we just schedule the surgery and go from there. Thanks again, for all the support and advice.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry for your diagnosis, but know that this is treatable and you will be fine. There will be some bumps in the road, but you will be ok. Let us know if you have any questions, ok?


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you so so much!!


----------

